

First almost fully-formed human brain grown in lab, researchers claim - mootothemax
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/18/first-almost-fully-formed-human-brain-grown-in-lab-researchers-claim

======
century19
> The ethical concerns were non-existent, said Anand. “We don’t have any
> sensory stimuli entering the brain. This brain is not thinking in any way.”

I'm sure this brain isn't conscious, but how do they know that? Is "sensory
stimuli" a prerequisite for consciousness? I don't know what it could be
thinking about ("hm, the vibe is really ... numb here") but do we know the
prerequisites for consciousness?

------
gus_massa
The title is misleading (or linkbait (or false)). From the article:

> _Though not conscious the miniature brain, which resembles that of a five-
> week-old foetus, [...]_

> _The brain, which is about the size of a pencil eraser, [...]_

If confirmed, it is bigger and it has more structure than the previous
attempts, but it's not "almost fully-formed".

